# Do Katahdins have horns?



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

We are thinking sheep in the spring and I am doing some reasearch. I found this and am confused, I thought they had no horns and only the American Blackbelly and painted desert have horns???

Katahdin ram


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Katahdins can have horns, usually rams but sometimes ewes. Not really common since it's a recessive. The offspring will carry the trait even if it doesn't show in the first generation,

If you don't like horns, and I don't, there are many good Katahdins out there with no horns.

Peg


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

From my research, that would be the Wiltshire Horn showing up in those Katahdins.
For a time, Wiltshires was used to help in size of the Katahdins.
The Balck Hawaiian, Texas Dalls,American Blackbelly, and Paints all have horns, as well.


----------



## AlienChick (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, for the breed standard, polled-ness is preferred, but horns and scurs are acceptable.


----------

